# Putting Together a "Ferguson Tractor" in 10 Mins



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Putting Together a "Ferguson T20 Tractor" in 10 Minutes - Donegal Ireland

Click For Link

Roger


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: Putting Together a "Ferguson Tractor" in 10 Mi*

Didn't see um put any coolant in!


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

They didn't drive it away but impressive


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Brilliant. Thanks for posting. Did they have the advantage of being the ones who knicked it in the first place by taking it apart? 

Seriously, I love the simplicity of the technology we have lost since. I had a 1935 Austin 7 Opel. As my first car. The fly wheel single nut always came loose. It only took 20 minutes to remove the floor boards and with two spanners, to remove the gearbox and tighten it and replace it all. Bring back low tech that we all understand.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Saw coolant go in, young lad with 5 litre bottle midway, did NOT see any diff going in though.

Still impressive


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Blimey! That was the first thing I ever drove when I was about 12 down on my uncles farm. Happy days.  Couldnt take it bits though but I broke a few.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> Blimey! That was the first thing I ever drove when I was about 12 down on my uncles farm. Happy days.  Couldnt take it bits though but I broke a few.


Is that when your 'breaking' career began Barry.??

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Blimey! That was the first thing I ever drove when I was about 12 down on my uncles farm. Happy days.  Couldnt take it bits though but I broke a few.
> ...


No. When I was about 8 I stole the keys to my mothers mini and had a go at driving it around the back of our house. I managed to crash it into the garage wall taking out my sisters new bike at the same time.

I wasnt popular but it was merely the start!


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

I am pleased you live in Richmond Barry
and not S Yorks

Kev


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev1 said:


> I am pleased you live in Richmond Barry
> and not S Yorks
> 
> Kev


Im thinking of moving. :twisted: South Yorks or Maybe Normandy!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

barryd said:


> Kev1 said:
> 
> 
> > I am pleased you live in Richmond Barry
> ...


Not Flambrough? .......

Ray.bY


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Kev1 said:
> ...


No but we will be visiting very soon. Do you want me to check up on your place?


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi all,

Saw another team of people do the same at Markethill Fair Day.

A great way of raising money for charity.


Davy


----------

